# I think he has gone crazy!



## wonderinggirl (Jan 16, 2014)

I have posted here before explaining that my H had (and now has again) a drug problem. Trying to work through things, this is where we are now.

He says he is no longer doing drugs. I dont believe that. I see the evidence in his looks and personality. I have been around it long enough to know when he is using.

He doesnt seem very sane anymore. Sometimes he is "normal" in the morning, as the day goes on he can be sweet, later he starts saying things like, "you dont care anything about me", "I'm working so hard on our marriage and you do nothing", If you dont want this mariage let me know"....etc. This is non-stop and is driving me crazy!!! Then there are times he gets very angry, starts yelling, complaining about how I dont talk to him...later its back to loving me, and saying how much he cares and wants this marriage.

I love him but its not the same as before. I dont want to abandon him when he needs help, but I feel like I am losing my mind!! I am scared of leaving and being sad and alone but at the same time I know I am not happy now.

should I just suck it up and try to help him? Is he crazy or am I?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My thoughts... Staying when he needs help is often just enabling. Is he actually doing anything about any of your issues?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

